# Deadly?



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

Or harmless?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

My interest is piqued.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

My dad hate moldy bread because he thought it was penicillin.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I grew up poor and we always bought day old bread - 5 loaves for a quarter. I doubt they used any preservatives in the bread back then and we always ended up disgarding a portion of a slice here and there because of the mold.

As long as the banana's inside looks ok I wouldn't be overly concerned with what is on the peel.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Soft fruits and veggies

Throw it out.

You wouldn’t even think about eating a mold-covered strawberry, right?

Still, something like an orange may seem like fair game. Unfortunately, the tough rind doesn’t offer as much protection as you may think.

Even if you don’t see it, mold can permeate the skin and spread quickly through the fleshy insides.

"Sometimes the mold will just grow on the surface," says Doyle, "but if you eat it you may taste a little moldy taste."

From

http://www.health.com/health/gallery/0,,20392188,00.html#soft-fruits-and-veggies-0


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I don't think it is mold. It could be a tarantula cocoon, since they are prevalent in bananas.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

That looks like a black widow egg sack....see the spines on it?

But the banana should be ok


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

On second view.....Hmmmmmm

Black Widow









Brown Widow


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

"That looks like a black widow egg sack....see the spines on it?

But the banana should be ok."

It does look like a creepy spider web, but black widows like to hide. They wouldn't be out in the open like that. Was it in a corner in the dark?

Brazilian Wandering Spider.

But, remember this OP's sense of humor. Is this the spider whose venom can be used as medication? I'll let you look that one up. Caution if you are sensitive.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/family-flee-home-after-finding-8880598

The good thing is that kind of speckling is unusual.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Definitely a spider but not a black widow. See them things all the time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Brazillian wandering spider. Venomous, but mostly encountered in Great Britain.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

ddawg16 said:


> That looks like a black widow egg sack....see the spines on it?
> 
> But the banana should be ok


It's an egg sack for sure. I broke it open. Oh, and I ate the banana. It was way past its prime but I hate to waste food.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

BIG Johnson said:


> It's an egg sack for sure. I broke it open. Oh, and I ate the banana. It was way past its prime but I hate to waste food.



You didn't die?:biggrin2:


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> You didn't die?:biggrin2:


I wasn't worried about the banana being deadly, I was wondering if the spiders were. There was one spine poking out. Not sure what that was.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

.....


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Eew, eew, eew! I'd rather see a snake than this, if they are venomous.


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

Lots of brown speckles is the only way I eat bananas. I'm not sure how people eat bananas when they are still green.

I don't know what they put in bread but I can leave a loaf in the pantry for 3+ months and it will still be as fresh and mold free as the day I bought it. When I was a kid, all bread would mold in just a few days. Fresh baked bread from the grocery stores these days only lasts a few days.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

KHouse75 said:


> Lots of brown speckles is the only way I eat bananas. I'm not sure how people eat bananas when they are still green.
> 
> I don't know what they put in bread but I can leave a loaf in the pantry for 3+ months and it will still be as fresh and mold free as the day I bought it. When I was a kid, all bread would mold in just a few days. Fresh baked bread from the grocery stores these days only lasts a few days.


They put a lot in!:wink2:


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

I have 2 daughters who used to work at Whole Foods. The produce department has a book of spiders from Central and South America to help determine the level of concern if an employee gets bit.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

a few years ago I parked my boat at the end of hunting season. We run the river and the water gets really high in the winter. When your riding a lot of times your riding in the tree tops and get lots of small branches broken off. They had piled up in two corners in the back of the boat. I had let it set a few weeks before I cleaned it out. I was grabbing the pile of twigs in the back and felt a sharp pain in my hand. I dropped the twigs and I saw a spider run off and I stomped it. Instinct I guess, anyway I tried to identify it and I wasn't quite sure what it was. Also I had never been bitten by a spider before so I wasn't sure what to do. I went to the docs with the spider and he said he didn't think it was a recluse but wasn't sure because it was squashed. Then I was surprised by what he told me. There was no anti venom or anyway to really treat the spider bite. The only thing they could do was treat the symptoms as they arise. He told me don't worry about it unless it becomes swollen or I had a reaction to it. If I ever get bit again I won't bother heading to the docs unless some symptoms show. Just thought I would pass that on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

30 yrs ago I woke up one Monday with a bloodshot eye which got worse by the end of the day. Next morning it was affecting my eyesight so I called my eye doc who couldn't see me until Friday. By Wednesday I had no vision in that eye but by Thursday it was coming back. By the time I got to the eye doctor my vision was back to normal. He said I got bit by a spider - _I said no way, I would have known!_ He claimed that a spider could crawl across your face while you are sleeping and bite your eyeball thru your eyelid. I was skeptical but he was the one with the college degree.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

mark sr said:


> 30 yrs ago I woke up one Monday with a bloodshot eye which got worse by the end of the day. Next morning it was affecting my eyesight so I called my eye doc who couldn't see me until Friday. By Wednesday I had no vision in that eye but by Thursday it was coming back. By the time I got to the eye doctor my vision was back to normal. He said I got bit by a spider - _I said no way, I would have known!_ He claimed that a spider could crawl across your face while you are sleeping and bite your eyeball thru your eyelid. I was skeptical but he was the one with the college degree.




This one made me laugh sorry. My wife is a small woman. But whenever shes feeling her oats. She will have the cast iron frying pan in her hand and say "You have to sleep sometime!" With a big grin on her face lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

